# KU-DISH MOTOR



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

What is a good motor for a ku-dish?

I dont want something that is going to break. 

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SG2100 working fine for 5+ years. But I'm on other side ...


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

The Powertech DG380 is all metal gears inside.
http://sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Motors/HH-Motors.htm


----------



## Xizer (Apr 2, 2012)

SG2100 is an outdated motor with plastic gears. It's been obsolete for a couple years now.

The PowerTech SG9120/SG9120B is the latest Ku motor on the market and the best so far. It's got all metal gears so it's stronger and more durable.

SG9120 is for 1.2m dishes with its 55mm shaft, and the SG9120B has a 42mm shaft for 90cm dishes


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did I told yea? - my SG2100 working fine for 5+ years ... with plastic gears, duh.


----------

